# DIG-2013,   OL2013DIG

## EU1EU

OL2013DIG      DIG-2013    (Podborany) .
http://ev5agb.com/modules/newbb/view...#forumpost1329

   DIG-2013,     .

77 73
 EU1EU - OK8EU
DIG#5021 AGB#001 ...

----------

